# Ufc 60



## MJS (May 19, 2006)

The 27th is almost here!! This looks like its going to be a good line up. Here is a link to the fighters:

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.FightCard&eid=163

Thoughts/predictions on the matches?

Matt Hughes Vs. Royce Gracie 

Brandon Vera Vs. Assuerio Silva 

Mike Swick Vs. Joe Riggs 

Diego Sanchez Vs. John Alessio 

Melvin Guillard Vs. Rick Davis 

Spencer Fisher Vs. Matt Wiman 

Alessio Sakara Vs. Dean Lister 

Gabriel Gonzaga Vs. Fabiano Scherner 

Jeremy Horn Vs. Chael Sonnen


----------



## Andrew Green (May 19, 2006)

Here's some betting odds on the event: http://beteagle.com/sportsbook/live_lines.asp?ids=335,342

And my take:

I'm torn on the Hughes Gracie, everything tells my Hughes is the better fighter, yet I got a feeling Royce is going to take this.  Submission from his back against a stronger wrestler...

Vera vs Silva, tough one but I'd go for Vera, although using bet eagles odds I'd bet on Silva 

Swick vs Riggs - Swick, Knock out 

Sanchez vs Alessio - Sanchez, ground and pound to either a stoppage or choke

Gillard vs Davis - Guillard

Fisher vs Wiman - Guillard

Sakara vs Lister - tight one again, I'm going to say Sakara.

Horn vs Sonnen - Horn, easily


----------



## rutherford (May 19, 2006)

I'm gonna pick Joe Riggs and Royce.  I got no favorites on the others.


----------



## DavidCC (May 19, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Here's some betting odds on the event: http://beteagle.com/sportsbook/live_lines.asp?ids=335,342
> 
> And my take:
> 
> ...


 
Guillard is good, but he's not so good he can win a fight between two other guys ROFL!


----------



## Davejlaw (May 19, 2006)

I'm a Gracie fan but after seeing an hour of Hughes highlights last night on Spike I have my doubts about Royce. Hughes was slamming people all over the place! I hope Royce can avoid the more aerial and violent takedowns...


----------



## Andrew Green (May 19, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Guillard is good, but he's not so good he can win a fight between two other guys ROFL!



hmm... yeah, well, when he does I'll be the one laughing.  Any idea what the odds on that are?  I'll be rich!


----------



## MJS (May 19, 2006)

Hughes/Gracie will be a close one, but I have to go with Hughes.

Mike Swick Vs. Joe Riggs--I'm going with Swick

Diego Sanchez Vs. John Alessio--Sanchez

Alessio Sakara Vs. Dean Lister--Lister

Jeremy Horn Vs. Chael Sonnen--Horn

I don't know enough about the others to form an opinion


----------

